# Spark plug gap for Predator 3500



## Benevolus1 (Dec 31, 2017)

I bought a Predator 3500 generator last month and am ready to do the first tune up. The manual calls for the gap to be .027-.031. Why the range? Can anybody comment on this?
Thanks


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Some might depend on the gas used, also I believe that the spark gap changes the timing just a bit. I remember reading something about spark gap and timing but don't remember on what generator.


----------

